# Stihl FS56 RC-E Trimmer



## sawjunky23 (Sep 26, 2015)

I am in the market for a new string trimmer. Anybody have any experience with a Stihl FS RC-E model trimmer with a straight shaft? I am also open to other options if anybody out there has had good luck with something else. I looked at a Jonsered combi system at my local dealer but he told me once his Jonsered stock is gone he is done with their line. He stated the new supplier is horid and it takes weeks or months to get parts and stock when he needs it. the lack of local dealer support has kind of turned me off to the Jred. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 27, 2015)

husqvarna 223 is a good trimmer oem parts are cheap and the are light weight


----------



## sawjunky23 (Sep 28, 2015)

My Husky dealer is less than impressive... Do you happen to know if that trimmer has an adjustable carb? Seems some of the new Husky stuff does not have any adjustments on the carb other than idle.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Sep 28, 2015)

How bout Shindaiwa? I've heard great reviews about their trimmers but heard they were bought out by Echo


----------



## ANewSawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Hmm, I have not yet seen a non adjustable carb from Husqy on trimmers. Even some of Remax's non adjustable carb are actually adjustable. The low And high speed screws are just hidden.

What kind of trimmer do you want? Light and nimble for taking down a little grass around the flower beds or something that will be used harder? Does it need to run a blade? Do you want to mod it or keep it stock for warranty. I just got through picking out a new trimmer.

Echo makes good stuff but it needs a muffler mod.

Shindaiwa isn't bad now but the comercial guys don't care for it since the buy out.

Stihl, I know nothing about their non commercial models. The 90, 110, and 130 are four stroke and most people have trouble with throttle feathering.

Husky is what I choose but I wish I had gotten a LDX model so i could use attachments. I got a 525 LS. Strato design with a fully adjustable carb. Lots of power but I need a bigger model cause I have big stuff to deal with.

Redmax. The comercial guys like these but they come lean from the factory. That and the max torq gear box is for use in thick grass.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 28, 2015)

My Redmax edger is non adjustable but i never looked for hidden screws. It could use a little more fuel on the low side....it bogs off idle.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Some of them are, some of them aren't. I have a WYA carb IIRC on my Husqvarna 150BT. In a barrel carb like that, the low speed screw is in the top of carb usually. Under a plastic plug. Some have a high speed screw on the back of the carb, (back meaning it faces away from the user on a trimmer or blower). Again a hole with a little plug. My 150BT has a high speed screw there but the display 150bt at lowe's didn't. YMMV.

Lots of good info here: http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/

There is an other manual that talks about the high speed screw. Letme see if I can refind it.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 28, 2015)

Its a HEZ2460F edger but I have no idea what carb is on it.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Look at the back of the carb on the main body above the fuel return line. Not on the cover with the fuel return line but above it on the main body of the carb. It is very obvious because there is a hole in the carb. If there is a hole there you prolly have a H needle under that white plug. I wish my 150BT was handy to take a picture so you could see what I am talking about. Unfortunately, it isn't handy.

Either way, it still should have the L mixture screw down in the top under another white plastic plug. I don't have enough experience to guarentee it but I think it is worth a look for one or both.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for the info!! I'll check it out...it runs good but bogs off idle until its hot.


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 28, 2015)

see the hole below where the fuel exit when you press the primer that is where the high needle will be if there is one


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 28, 2015)

this is how you remove limiter caps you will need a limiter cap puller or a 2.5 mm allen head bolt


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 28, 2015)

it is the ones with the gold handels in the tool list below


----------



## ANewSawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Thanks for the info!! I'll check it out...it runs good but bogs off idle until its hot.



I actually had a dealer tell me this. I can't take the credit.

The main complaint that I have seen about Redmax is that you have to let the unit warm up or it won't go full throttle and bog. What ever that means but it has always sounded like a tuning issue to me.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 29, 2015)

ANewSawyer said:


> I actually had a dealer tell me this. I can't take the credit.
> 
> The main complaint that I have seen about Redmax is that you have to let the unit warm up or it won't go full throttle and bog. What ever that means but it has always sounded like a tuning issue to me.


Yes thats exactly the problem.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 29, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Yes thats exactly the problem.


top of your red max should have a cover over the carb there is hidden low speed screw should have a white or black plastic plug inside the hole, heat a straight pick with lighter then stick it in the hole were the plug is let it set a few minutes then pull the plug out.
this is only assuming if you have a rotary barrel carburetor like this one.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes it has that, i saw it when i was looking at it.


----------

